# DTG printer, simpler way to make your own?



## inspiredbackpakr (Jul 27, 2008)

So here's a question that I'm sure has been answered somewhere else. The only type of printer everyone talks about on the thread for DIYDTG is an epson, usually the 2200 or something. Is this because the epson is the only printer that allows the use of dtg inks?

I ask because I have an old HP 5550 that I believe I can convert to a dtg printer with minimal effort. The back actually pops off because it was designed that way. This leads into another question more related to the thread title. The main problem in turning any printer into a dtg printer is the loading mechanism right? So wouldn't it be easier to get the back off the printer, retrofit the turning cogs, and feed it in that way? Then you wouldn't have to tear the whole thing apart, and you could even keep the nice casing on the outside 

Maybe I'm way off on this though so please let me know if I am, but from where I stand, I think all i need to do to make my old printer dtg worthy is make my turning cogs smaller, adjust a few things and create a light feeding mechanism that can keep the shirt or garment from getting caught on anything.

Let me know


----------



## whitesideentp (Dec 5, 2005)

When you say cogs are you referring to the gears that move the paper through. The diameters and tooth counts on the gears are precise. Being off just by a fraction will change everything. Think of how a 10 speed bike works. The smaller gears on the back make it go faster, the larger gears not as fast. The paper feed is set to precise speeds to coincide with the back and forth movement of the printhead.


----------



## inspiredbackpakr (Jul 27, 2008)

I had thought about it but its one of those things you want to ignore until its too lat, but since you're right... I had come up with another method, being I leave the cogs alone, get a flexible, lightweight strong (probably thin metal) material to feed the shirt through on. My main problem being that there's not enough space for the shirt to fit through, but that could easily be fixed.

And as I write this I'm not even sure I make any sense... basically my printer feeds the paper down where it is stopped from moving down further by some flimsy plastic which forces it forward on a level plan (pretty basic printer procedure). Given I took out the flimsy plastic, and made a lower table (like the plastic) to hold the shirt and move it forward on a level plane, it would be at the correct height to print on. Theoretically. right? well maybe I should just do it or post some pictures or something. 

also I still need a response to my first question about the epson brand of printer being the only brand of printer anyone talks about, and whether HP offers any dtg inks?


----------



## whitesideentp (Dec 5, 2005)

inspiredbackpakr said:


> also I still need a response to my first question about the epson brand of printer being the only brand of printer anyone talks about, and whether HP offers any dtg inks?


I think most DTG printers use Epson printers because they are widely used in the professional digital printing arena. They have almost become industry standard. I don't think it has to do with the ink.


----------



## inspiredbackpakr (Jul 27, 2008)

Alright, well, I'm new so forgive my ignorance, but from what I understand you do need special dtg inks when printing on clothes to keep them from washing out and stuff right? So I'm askin, do these inks work with an HP printer?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The inks are made specifically for the print head. The viscosity and surface tension of the ink needs to be made for the print head specs or you could get too much or not enough ink spitting out of the print head. I have no clue if HP and Epson have the same specs for ink or not. You probably want to make sure that you are not using a thermal print head, but a piezo print head. If so, the only way to find out is to try it. Good luck with your research.

Mark


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The big difference is the way they dispense the inks or paints or dyes. The more common inkjets use a heat bubble to expand the ink and when it bursts, it sprays out( I may not be saying the right words or terms so bear with me) onto the surface to be printed on. The epson uses a different mechanism to spray or jet the ink, which is where the difference comes in. The dye inks aren't as affected by the heat from conventional inkjets but the epson mostly uses pigment inks(not counting the new claria dye inks). I believe the pigment parts of the inks don't don't spray nearly as well from the heat bubble and would experience clogs in that type of operation. The main reason for the pigment inks being better for transfers or garments is the dye inks aren't color fast in the laundry( still discounting the claria inks). to every pattern, there are exceptions.


----------



## inspiredbackpakr (Jul 27, 2008)

So basically you're saying I should use an epson?


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

inspiredbackpakr said:


> So basically you're saying I should use an epson?


Yup. 

Someone posted a big PDF on here before which had a long bit explaining the different types of heads. Although someone did say they bought a chinese DTG that was based off a lexmark printer


----------



## Tore (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi i am new to this, and looking for plans for building my own dtg printer.
Some idees?


----------



## caznol (May 7, 2011)

i have built a dtg out of an epson but the only thing is i cant seem to bypass the paper sensor to be hounest i dont really know where it is


----------



## moiez89 (Apr 5, 2012)

Same question. I have a old Hp deskject 3550 and thinking of making into DTG?.. any1 with any expeirence or input?


----------



## GraphicGuru (Apr 18, 2012)

HP's do not use micropiezo printheads (not that I am aware of). Instead, when a thermal print is used, the inks will not jet properly. Since Epson has the patent on micropiezo technology, this is why DIY dtg'ers are converting their printers.




moiez89 said:


> Same question. I have a old Hp deskject 3550 and thinking of making into DTG?.. any1 with any expeirence or input?


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay, this is a revival of an old thread but reading it over... how do pro-model HPs and Canons that have all-pigment inksets run? Do they license piezo technology or do they have a thermal printhead that can handle colors?

Even desktop level HPs use pigment blacks. The 8_X_00 series of printers use a 4-color pigment system (the 940 cartridges). I know thermal isn't _ideal_ for pigment printing, but clearly it's capable of doing it.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Fenrir said:


> I know thermal isn't _ideal_ for pigment printing, but clearly it's capable of doing it.


It's a textile pigment ink that sets with heat. So if you have heat in your printhead, it will set the ink in the head causing clogging. It's capable but only for probably a few minutes....


----------

